# Intel i5-2500k Custom Build - Help Needed.



## j22turner (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm looking at building a new computer using the new intel sandybridge processor and just wanted to get your thoughts and ideas on the rig I am planning. 

All components have been priced from EBUYER.

*CASE + PSU* - Coolermaster CM690 II with Coolermaster GX 650W PSU *Special Offer Bundle* 

*MOTHERBOARD *- Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4 P67 Socket 1155 GB LAN 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard

*PROCESSOR* - Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz Socket 1155 6MB Cache Retail Box Processor

*GRAPHICS CARD* - PALIT GTX 460 SONIC 1024MB GDDR5 DUAL-DVI HDMI VGA Out PCI-E Graphics Card

*MEMORY* - Kingston 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz HyperX Memory Kit 1.65V non-ECC CL9

*HDD* -Western Digital WD10EARS 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 5400rpm 64MB Cache - OEM Caviar Green

*OPTICAL DRIVE* - Samsung SH-S223 22x DVD±RW DL & RAM SATA Optical Drive - OEM Black

TOTAL (Without graphics card) : £524
TOTAL (With graphics card) : £664

The main questions i'm asking are:

1. Is the 650w PSU going to be adequate?
2. Will the Rig still perform ok without the graphics card and just the onboard graphics? As I am planning on getting the Graphics card at a later date.

I use Archicad and Autocad at present but will also be planning to do a bit of gaming too (Once graphics card is installed!) I was just wandering if anyone else has recently built a new rig with the i5-2500k processor and has any other advice or recommendations.

Thanks in advance for any help and guidance!

James.


----------



## j22turner (Mar 8, 2011)

One last question:

I'm planning to install Windows 7 Premium 64 bit. Is it recommended to install the O.S on its own dedicated HDD or even SSD to enhance performance?

Thanks Again.

James


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I assume you are aware of the Sanybridge problems at this time?
I would suggest a better brand for the GPU. EVGA-Asus are very good brands for Nvidia chipped GPU's.
PSU's included with cases are rarely good quality. The one you show is not terrible but you could do a lot better to help insure longevity for you hardware.
I believe Corsair are readily available from the source you are using.
If you're looking for performance, I would suggest G.Skill-Corsair-Mushkin for the RAM.
Using the single Hdd will not cause any problems but you could create a separate partition of about 70GB for the OS to help out.


----------

